# Extraordinary Properties inc. EPI



## Bowhunter (Jul 20, 2015)

I just found out that EPI actually stands for "Extraordinarly good at never Paying Inc." the 45 day net promise has turned into 75 day not one red cent paid reality. I wonder exactly how much it's gonna cost me to place Liens on 500+ properties......


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

Bowhunter said:


> I just found out that EPI actually stands for "Extraordinarly good at never Paying Inc." the 45 day net promise has turned into 75 day not one red cent paid reality. I wonder exactly how much it's gonna cost me to place Liens on 500+ properties......



It's common in this industry. I have waited as long as 90 days in some cases. Fortunately I have a decent relationship with most of the people we work for that it only happens on random orders that fall through the cracks. Most are paid within the 30 day time frame.


----------



## Bowhunter (Jul 20, 2015)

You're right it's definitely common place unfortunately and I am happy to have clients that pay on time and correctly. It's just a shame that this goes on when there is PLENTY of money to go around in this industry. It's the greed. Plain and simple. I'm pretty sure that allowables haven't changed in price much at all since 2008 but somehow the price sheets have. Hmmmm..... Just gotta keep spinning the wheel till you find the good ones.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Bowhunter said:


> Hmmmm..... Just gotta keep spinning the wheel till you find the good ones.


 :vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no: Maybe you should start looking for a different wheel:wink:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Maybe the wheel should start squeaking a bit more loudly.


----------



## deputy138 (Sep 1, 2015)

Can someone give me a price list that shows average please? or were to find 1.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

deputy138 said:


> Can someone give me a price list that shows average please? or were to find 1.



A Craigslist hacks price list, regional price list, national price list, or HUD price list?...


----------



## deputy138 (Sep 1, 2015)

*Price List*



JDRM said:


> A Craigslist hacks price list, regional price list, national price list, or HUD price list?...


 Just something to give me an idea of where to start. HUD and National would work. I'm getting 20 for lock boxes, 25 per rekey, 50 for grass cutting up to 15000 sq ft. 40 for standard size window boarding which I only done 1 and refuse to do more at that price. I just starting independently after getting screwed by a Contractor , so any help would be great.


----------



## melmatrix (Mar 15, 2015)

They take forever to pay prices not bad just the wait the days of net45 are over theres regionals that pay asap if you dont have major cash dont work for extraordinary


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

deputy138 said:


> Can someone give me a price list that shows average please? or were to find 1.


HUD allowable for a knob and deadbolt is typically $60. After that you have your national discount of usually 20% then your regional discount then you get your money. I'm getting a little over $30 a set but my "regional" takes a very small 20% which is very helpfully of them for me. I was doing them for just under $30 each. You're not too far off from that with what you're getting but your regional could take less and still survive.


----------



## deputy138 (Sep 1, 2015)

Bowhunter said:


> I just found out that EPI actually stands for "Extraordinarly good at never Paying Inc." the 45 day net promise has turned into 75 day not one red cent paid reality. I wonder exactly how much it's gonna cost me to place Liens on 500+ properties......


 If your sure the property is owned/foreclosed by HUD/VA/Freddie Mac/Sallie Mae, then go directly to them and let them know the problem.


----------



## ReckStar (Jul 29, 2015)

Bowhunter said:


> I just found out that EPI actually stands for "Extraordinarly good at never Paying Inc." the 45 day net promise has turned into 75 day not one red cent paid reality. I wonder exactly how much it's gonna cost me to place Liens on 500+ properties......



Hate to bump an old post but, did this ever work out?


----------



## melmatrix (Mar 15, 2015)

they just contacted me to do some work I use to work for them but they took forever to pay I got all my money just the wait was crazy but I talk to the owner and he said the pay schedule has improved my questions is this how did the price sheet change 45 dry wints lol really


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

What's wrong with a $45 wint, especially if- as he says- the pay schedule has improved. Cash flow is king, right? Ha ha!


----------



## GeorgeKarash (Jan 15, 2016)

It should just be in a 30day time frame. I guess you should give them invoices many times until they get annoyed of your messages.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2016)

Bow hunter
They owe us too. Fortunately I had my doubts and kept work at minimum for them.


----------

